# Need '67 Le Mans or GTO convert...



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

Am doing a build and need a "Donor Car" car so to speak....needs to be a '67 convert and all I reall am concered with is the body. Don't care if it has an interior or any of the running gear just need to harvest some body parts. Any help wouild be "GREATLY" appreciated.
Scott...


----------

